# LED Wedding Ring?



## tobjectpascal (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone seen one of them yet? a ring when you push down on the sides the emitter emits light? 

Not sure how small a battery could get to make this feasible / runtime and all.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't buy it,

Once the batteries go the Marriage is over, no more Spark


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 29, 2008)

How bout a tritium ring? The marriage would last at least 10 years!

:laughing:


----------



## tobjectpascal (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL yes! tritium rings =))


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 29, 2008)

I have thought that you could take one of those college/high school rings, fit in a hearing aid battery or two, and make it a twist on/twist off light. Not much run time, but there when you need it.


----------



## Illum (Mar 29, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> How bout a tritium ring? The marriage would last at least 10 years!
> 
> :laughing:




close proximity radiation on a longitudinal scale spanning 10+ years... :sweat:
I don't think anyone has tried this yet, perhaps the ring should be lead-based and coated with gold for your protection :lolsign:


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 29, 2008)

I would like to _see _the fiancee who would respond positively to a battery powered LED wedding ring instead of a 3/4 carat blue white perfect in white gold Cartier setting with 4 satellite diamonds....or maybe I wouldn't. I probably wouldn't want to have children with the fiancee who thought a tritium based ring on her finger was a GOOD idea (on several levels). 

I would guess the fiancee's value judgement among the various ring options would go something like:

3/4 carat Cartier ring > 
1/4 carat tastefully made ring > 
tastefully made semi-precious ring > 
zircon or fake diamond ring (although this is probably the girl I _would _like...) >
plain gold band >
novelty store plastic ring >
tattooing a ring >
magic marker ring >
no ring >
LED ring >
tritium ring...


----------



## dom (Mar 29, 2008)

You forgot to mention GID o-rings.


----------



## Robban (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember someone posted a ring with a SMD LED on it. IIRC it was actually more like two rings with the LED resting between them. No "onboard" powersource though. To turn it on he slid a tiny watch battery inbetween the rings. Kinda hard to explain but I'm sure someone else will remember it and post a better explanation.


----------



## TMorita (Apr 6, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> ...
> I would guess the fiancee's value judgement among the various ring options would go something like:
> 
> 3/4 carat Cartier ring >
> ...


 
I laughed so hard...lol...thanks for this post!

Toshi


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 6, 2008)

dom said:


> You forgot to mention GID o-rings.



yeah take the o-ring. It will fit on all fingers :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 6, 2008)

Your future wife will beat you with a frying pan if you tell her the wedding ring will feature a bright LED, instead of a bright diamond.


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 7, 2008)

Tritium is actually not radioactive enough to harm anyone, even if held in close proximity.



Ken_McE said:


> I have thought that you could take one of those college/high school rings, fit in a hearing aid battery or two, and make it a twist on/twist off light. Not much run time, but there when you need it.


You are attempting to give a practical use to something that is by definition useless and only good for appeasing superficial people's feelings. Concentrate on flashlights and leave wedding rings alone, they are a bad enough thing as it is.


----------

